# Hardwire Sirius Sportster to 2000 Jetta stereo?



## brodieorourke (Mar 10, 2008)

I just ordered http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html to hook up my amp & 2 subs. Now I want to hook my sportster directly to my stereo & integrate the power so it turns off when my car does. What do I need?


----------

